# How do you counteract the sleepiness of benzos?



## 14448

I need quite high doses to get relief from my anxiety... at least 2mg Alprazolam (Xanax), 10mg Diazepam, 30mg Oxazepam or 2-4 Clonazepam tablets (not sure what mg is).But they make me so sleepy! I could literally put my head down on my desk and pass out. Yesterday I took about 5 clonazepam during my seminar because my anxiety was just going up and up. When I got home (at 1pm) I fell asleep and didn't wake up till 7pm. I stayed up 2 hours then slept from 9pm to 7am when my alarm went off (scarily I managed to eat an entire box of baklava that night but have no memory of it!) Also I slept for a few hours this afternoon but my fone woke me up. Is it normal for benzoz to cause this sleepiness and memeory lapses? How do you counteract it?


----------



## 18438

Its very very common for benzos to make you sleepy, esp when you take so many! Do you take all of those in a day? or just as you need them? seeing as they are all basically the same drug (basically... yes they are different in some ways).You probably got that drowsy considering you took 5 tabs of it, not knowing exactly how much that is I cant comment too much there except that the maximum recommended dosage is 20mgHow long did you wait between taking them? Im not sure how you could counteract it really, take less? or give your body time to get used to them.


----------



## 14416

Get a legitimate prescription for these medications; I don't think it's right for us to discuss your use of these drugs illegally.I have nothing against using benzodiazepines, in fact I just filled a prescription for Xanax XR last night...BUT, you are taking these drugs without a prescription; you don't even know what MG dosage the clonazepam tablets are and you took 5 of them, so something is wrong here.I'm going to have to ask you to stop posting about your use of these drugs; I do not want someone giving you advice because they think you are under doctor's care and then have you take it as fact because you heard it on a message board. Find a doctor that will prescribe these for you so you can be under their care.


----------



## Kathleen M.

Having to take high doses to get a result is a bad sign, even when you have a high tolerance you could by taking more and more get to the point you don't wake up one of these times you go to sleep.Doctors sometimes prescribe these drugs to help people sleep, so YES it is normal to make you sleepy. The more you take the more sleepy you will be. Doctors also use them to knock people out enough to do medical proceedures. People do die when they take too much of these meds because they make you so sedated you stop breathing, especially if you combine them with anything else that might make you sleepy or slow down your breathing.If you can't stop this on your own you may need help. Yep, some people need them to function, but the doctor is there to keep you safe while using them, and monitor the dose you use so you don't end up getting into the potentially lethal range of dose.K.


----------



## Kathleen M.

PS. Most of what would keep you awake even when you take a really high sedative dose are even more dangerous than what you are doing, now. All of them you need a prescription for (the ones that have legal versions), anyway, and they won't prescribe them just so you can continue to take higher and higher doses of benzos.K.


----------



## 21185

That is a heck of a lot of benzos and Xanax and other can contraindict each other. Be careful and really make sure you need all those together. I take Klonipin which is long-acting benzo (12 hours). I could not tolerate Xanax as it spiked every two hours and I actually suffered seizures from it. Be careful.


----------



## 16331

Definately, too many benzos !!More than one, is more than enough for most. You need to get off all that stuff, under medical supervision most definately.


----------



## 14448

I just don't know what to do! I know I am taking too many benzos. But without relief from anxiety my life is a nightmare. Just leaving my flat feels like I'm going into battle. I know I have social phobia and some form of agoraphobia. I spoke to an Iranian psychiatrist (a friend) who recommended benzos and gave me the first lot...he's now back in his own country so I've been getting them from friends who go to Iran (it's legal to buy benzos in pharmacies there). All the GPs in my practice seem to have a 'no benzos' policy. The most I can get out of them is a prescription for 10 2mg Diazepam tablets once a month. Yet she says referral to a psychiatrist is almost impossible in this area- there are long waiting lists and my case is not considered 'urgent'.I see no option but to self-medicate. I have to leave my flat, I have to go to seminars for my MA course, go food shopping, see friends (or risk becoming a hermit).Kathleen, that scared me about not waking up and I've resolved to cut down. The trouble is, I panic... for example in a seminar when my anxiety keeps rising... and end up taking too many.


----------



## 20215

Sukie I understand how the panic takes a hold of you and wont let go but believe me benzos are not always the answer I am not against them I take xanax as well on an as needed basis. Ive learned to control when and how much of it I take. There is a medication called Lexapro that I now take that has helped me tremendously it has also helped me not to take as much xanax. Think about this xanax is short acting so it only lasts for a brief amount of time this is why you have to constantly take them.Lexapro is approved for anxiety and while it does not take it completely away it really does help. The thing with Lexapro is it will take a few weeks for you to feel the full effect of the medication and at times you will have break through panic attacks. This is how i try to deal with a panic attack do something to distract yourself from the thinking that you are doing for me I take my cell phone and I play a game usually tetris I know it seems lame but think about it your concentrating on something else. Hope this helps and good luck


----------



## 15976

I agree try something else like Lexapro and take a lower dose of benzos. Also, make sure you see a doctor about interactions. I can get some relief from .25 to .5 mg of ativan but I think benzos can cause more anxiety when they wear off. Don't drive while taking that much either. There are other medications and good therapists that can help with the social phobias and anxiety.


----------



## 16331

Plus, I think Benzos can aggravate or create depression, I know it has in me at times, with moodiness, not really wanting to talk to anyone, and unmotivated as well.


----------



## 14448

Cvoor,That's how I feel already... I was hoping the benzoz would change things. Apparently not.My GP has suggested Citralopram (SSRI)to help with anxiety. But I cannot confess to her I've been taking huge doses of benzos as only way of coping.


----------



## 16331

No the Benzos tend to depress me a bit,tired, un motivated, that's why I don't take them unless I have to. The antidepressants give me panic attacks and tummy problems,with numbness, also no motivation, so I"m in a predicament with both.


----------



## Jannybitt

Sukie;You're looking for someone to tell you it's ok to keep using all those benzo's, but you know and we know it's not ok! You are playing a very dangerous game! You need a referral to get in to see a counselor to get this anxiety under control. I am not against medications either. I take Ativan for panic attacks. There are many antidepressants out there specifically for anxiety. What happens people give up on them too quickly because of a few side effects. Unless they are severe, deal with the side effects. In 4-6 weeks you will notice a difference.You need to go back into your dr. and make them aware that this IS urgent!! I'm not sure where you are, Sukie, but my GP's office practice has several doctors in it, and one of them is mine. She believes in giving your life back but also responsibly, like keeping a meds journal for her, etc. I can't believe in your Gp's practice, they all seem to have a no benzos policy. You may need another Dr.But, Sukie, do you not see the dangerous place you have already put yourself in? You found out what a reflief you felt by taking these and then you too a little more which led to a little more and now you are on way more than a person should be on, and more and likely, you are hooked!So, you have a big decision to make about how your life is to be, because trust me, this will all catch up to and your life will go out of control, and you will become powerless over "it" "It" will have you! You've made this decision to self medicate, as if this will keep your life under control. You've resolved to cut down, then turned right around in the same sentence that you panic in a seminar when your anxiety keeps rising, which by this time, I don't imagine you've even given the first benzo to do it's work and just gotta take more and then too many. Don't you see Sukie, you're already looking for ways to keep the benzos by finding something to counteract the sleepiness.I'm gonna put it in tough, hard terms, Sukie:You are an addict waiting to happen!! That means you're not there quite yet, but addiction is very patient. It will wait for you. I talk from experience. I'm not even sorry that I sounded rough. I don't care; I care more about Sukie than how I sounded, or did I offend.You can always PM me anytime you'd like. Good luck to you Sukie; you're going to need it.


----------



## 14448

Thanks Jan. You didn't offend me or sound rough. You made me think. But I still can't see a way out. 'It' in the form of social anxiety and agoraphobia has already got me, it's like there's a black cloud hanging over my life that I can just about keep at bay with enough benzos and codeine but which is trying to swamp me. My alternative to the benzos is to fail uni, become a recluse and probably have a mental breakdown. But I know it's not OK. I'm scared how much I rely on drugs. Today, before and during my seminar I ended up taking 4mg lorazepam, 20mg oxazepam and 120mg codeine.I see a counsellor but I have to drug myself up just to make it to her office. I've seen all 4 female GPs at my practice and all say the same thing- there is no CBT in my area, they don't believe in drug therapy except SSRIs and psychiatric referrals are urgent cases only. They don't belive my case is urgent. I daren't admit to them what I take as it will go on my records as drug abuse.It makes me so angry that I can't seem to beat this, but the anxiety is overwhelming! It's like it's been mocking me for years. I'm not a weak person- I have a lot of willpower- I coached myself through OCD and made a full recovery and I weaned myself off cannabis and alcohol (which I was previously using to self-medicate).I'm just so tired of fighting. I can't see any light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Jannybitt

The ssri might do wonders for the panic attacks. You could start there anyway. I know you can't see the light at the end of the tunnel, because you see yourself if you have to quit the benzos you will fail uni. Have you thought about how long you can keep this up, and not fail uni anyway? What about another GP practice? There must be one in your area. Have you thought about trying that? Sukie, PM me anytime you want or need to talk. Grant is wanting you to stop posting about getting drugs illegally and he's right. If someone gives you advice about the meds, and they are assuming you are getting them under a doctor's care, that won't be a good thing.That's why I suggested you can PM me anytime or you can post regular things without these meds you are on being the subject. I don't want you not to have an outlet or have them suspend your account. You need help!! Sukie, you may end in a very serious situation. Use your energy to research different doctor's offcies you could go to that would be willing to give you anti-anxiety meds, etc. while monitoring your care. And your doses are high and getting higher. Not only that, but if you have to use your meds to even see your counselor, you are already in way over your head. Please think more on what I've written. Maybe you could focus on that right now; a different doctor; maybe ordering Mikes' tapes, being willing to try that. The immodium will plug you up the same way the codeine will without the euphoria which by now, I'm sure you like because it gives you confidence. You're so afraid of failing out of uni, but you might need to be more afraid of dying! And, you've got too much going for you to let the drugs overtake you, cause eventually they will because as you've already seen, you need more to get the same effect, and then they will stop working entirely and where will you go from there? Find a different doctor's office! Look until you find one, but you better start weaning now, because if you don't you'll end up in trouble with that because they will be starting you on low doses to see how you do. If you said you overcame OCD and weaned yourself off cannabis and alcohol, that's great, but don't you see you used them to self-medicate, you're still using, it's just a different source now, and that spells addict, honey! I know!!! Please think about what I said. PM me for anything! I'll be here for you!


----------



## 21485

Hiya, as a sufferor of Panic Disorder with agoraphobia and depression I can really sympethise with your problems with anxiety. I've been an anxious depressive for years. have you tried any of the slightly alternative treatments? The best I have found is a dily dose of an antipsychotic. I was on chlorpromazine for a long, long time and it really calms me down, very sedating to begin with but your body gets used to it. And there's the atypical antipsychotic Abilify which is meant to be very good too, especially for social anxiety disorder.Have you tried BuSpar, or a beta blocker like propanolol?If you are over medicating on benzos your gp should fire you through as quickly as possible to a psychiatrist. I very much doubt you'll be labeled a drug addict with them. Benzo addictions DO happen and GPs know it's a common occurance. They will probably just realise how serious a problem anxiety has become to you and try to get you help quicker.At the moment you are just hiding the extent of your problems from your gp, no wonder they don't think you are a serious enough case to see a psych... you haven't let them know it!!!Elly


----------



## 16331

When it comes to antidepressants or benzos, if the side effects are truly difficult, you should not or do not have to suffer thru them. It takes several wks for AD'S to work, but you don't have to suffer thru the side effects. A few side effects are too difficult for many, your lucky if you have don't have any, and can stay on the med. You may have to try a different med, since we are all different. With many AD's because they are stimulating you may need a benzo temporarily to offset the anxiousness. I am coping with my anxiety and depression using a natural approach, a good multivitamin, exercise, good diet. Sometimes we are deficient in nutrients, such as B-12, etc...or medications can cause or exacerbate depression/anxiety, as well as hormones. Good luck to you, whatever you decide.


----------



## 21185

Hi SukieHow are you getting on today?


----------



## 14448

Hi Egbert, I'm feeling more positive now, thanks for asking. I confessed all to my counsellor today and she gave me the number for a local drug-help clinic, apparently they are used to dealing with benzo addictions and the reasons behind benzo abuse (like social phobia), so I will give it a try.I also saw my GP about my IBS, and she prescribed me codeine tablets to get me by in the short term. She also took more blood tests to check for IBD but they were negative, so I've made another appointment to tell her about my anxiety.Elly, I tried Buspar and Propranalol with no sucess. When I see my GP again I'm going to ask to try an SSRI antidepressent. Also, according to my counsellor, psychiatric services here have improved since last year, so hopefully if I tell my GP about my severe anxiety and benzo problem she can refer me to a psychiatrist. I'll ask about chloropromazine and Abilify too.There is hope!


----------



## Kathleen M.

I'm glad you've talked to your counsellor about this. It's a good first step. I'm proud of you.K.


----------



## Blackhawk2126

Sukie said:


> I need quite high doses to get relief from my anxiety... at least 2mg Alprazolam (Xanax), 10mg Diazepam, 30mg Oxazepam or 2-4 Clonazepam tablets (not sure what mg is).But they make me so sleepy! I could literally put my head down on my desk and pass out. Yesterday I took about 5 clonazepam during my seminar because my anxiety was just going up and up. When I got home (at 1pm) I fell asleep and didn't wake up till 7pm. I stayed up 2 hours then slept from 9pm to 7am when my alarm went off (scarily I managed to eat an entire box of baklava that night but have no memory of it!) Also I slept for a few hours this afternoon but my fone woke me up. Is it normal for benzoz to cause this sleepiness and memeory lapses? How do you counteract it?


First, I feel for you, after returning from Iraq in 2005, I became a hermit. Through my dealing with my psychologist, I have found that anxiety is just like a very large wave. You see it coming, it hits you and being that is is so large it takes some time to recede. Anxiety is just like that, it hits you hard and you think it will never end without medication or getting the heck out of the situation. I have been doing an exercise that I go to the mall when there is little people there, like when it first opens. My anxiety peaks and I stay there until it subsides on its own. Believe me, it does. Your body can not maintain that state of areousal for an indefinite period. So, after 30-45 minutes it goes away. It is a struggle to stay there and take it, but after doing that every day or every other day, I find it easier. The. I step it up and go when it's a little more crowded and sit there and feel the anxiety go through its cycle. It is a cycle and when I realized that I could do better each time as my mind and body began to work together. I have relapses but I know how to deal with it. I only take my klonopin when absolutely necessary, and I take the lowest effective dose. I take my 1mg and split it, wait and see if I need the second dose. I never take more then 1 mg, I just suck it up and feel the anxiety until it subsides. I hope you can find peace and something to help you. Maybe try this and see how it works for you. You have nothing to loose but freedom to gain.


----------

